# AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?



## KonterSchock (3. März 2020)

*AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

Hallo Leute, ich hab da ein par Fragen, aber erst mal eine kleine Geschichte,

Ich habe gestern ein tread aufgemacht (was ist passiert) nun steht es mehr oder weniger fest, das meine Enermax ELC AIO den Geist aufgibt, sprich harte FPS Einbrüche, und ein par Meinung bestätigen mehr oder weniger mein Verdacht, jetzt zu meinen Fragen,

Kann man eine fertige AIO Neu befüllen? 
Was gibt's zu beachten? 
Lohnt sich das oder sollte man 50€ neu investieren?
Wie befüllt man sie neu? 
Wie bekomme ich die Pumpe zum laufen, ohne das ich den ganzen PC aufbauen muss? 
Muss die Pumpe laufen damit die Befüllung überall hin kommt? Besser ist es oder? 
Wie vermeidet man das luft ins System kommt sprich beim schließen luft in der aio bleibt. 

Soweit ich weiß sollte man grade mit der Luft in der aio aufpassen, wie vermeidet man das? 

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten, bin echt gespannt ob es überhaupt möglich ist. 

Was ich ausschließen kann, Wasser Verlust. 
Meine aio ist 3 Jahre alt, kann gut sein das mittlerweile viel verdampft ist. 

Was ich nicht ausschließen kann, 
Pumpe defekt? An sich läuft sie aber sobald FPS Einbrüche entstehen, nagelt sie. 
Radi ist bei 100grad immer noch kühl, keine Anzeichen auf Hitze.

Was läuft hier schief? Kann ich mit einer neuen Befüllung entgegen wirken und wenn ja wie geh ich da vor? 

Wäre ein neu Kauf das beste?


----------



## Research (3. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

Welche AIO?


----------



## KonterSchock (3. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

Enermax ELC-LMR120_BS liqmax Revision 1 also die erste, es gibt heute schon die 2te Version.


----------



## Research (3. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

YouTube
Ohne jetzt das Video angeguckt zu haben.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (3. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

Hallo,
es kommt aif deine AiO an ob es möglich ist diese erneut zu befüllen. Dies ist ggf. über zusatzliche Anschlüsse an dem Radiator möglich. Die größte Schwierigkeit ist die komplette Luft aus dem Kreislauf zu entfernen, wie von Dir bereits erkannt.
Die Pumpe schaltest Du an, indem Du den 24pin Atx Stecker überbrückst:
How to Jump a PSU | bit-tech.net
Da die Pumpe Läuft, sich der Radiator sich aber nicht erwärmt, ist entweder der Rotor der Pumpe defekt oder die Lamellen des Kühlkörpers verklebt.
Insgesammt ist ein Neukauf wahrscheinlich sinvoller.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

Und welche Flüssigkeit? Destiliertes Wasser oder?

Ich Bau es mal auf, ist die Flüssigkeit in der aio schädlich oder? 

Ich poste Bilder...


----------



## Research (3. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

Guck das Video, das sieht nach intensiver Reinigung aus.

Edit:
YouTube
Serienfehler.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (3. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Und welche Flüssigkeit? Destiliertes Wasser oder?
> 
> Ich Bau es mal auf, ist die Flüssigkeit in der aio schädlich oder?



Spezielle Kühlmittel sin durch diverse Zusätze besser, durch die selbigen können diese negative Auswirkungen auf Lebewesen haben - also nicht trinken  und wenn etwas auf die Hände gerät einfach mit klarem Wasser abspühlen bzw. mit einem Zewa trocknen, da teilweise die Gefahrensymbole für reizend oder gesundheitsschädlich auf den Packungen zu finden sind.


----------



## IICARUS (3. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

Du solltest Fertiggemischt nehmen, z.B. das DP-Ultra von Aquacomputer.

Normalerweise könntest du auch destiliertes Wasser verwenden aber bei AIOs werden oft Radiatoren aus Aluminium verbaut und das reagiert auf das Kupfer was auch verbaut ist und dann korrodiert es viel schneller. Zwar lässt sich das mit den Zusätzen nicht ganz verhindern, wird aber dennoch weitgehend raus gezögert.

Du solltest auch den Kühler zerlegen, denn der ist bestimmt nach 3 Jahre so verstopft das du kein guten Durchfluss hast. Deine Temperatur Verschlechterung wird wahrscheinlich hier den Ursprung haben. Den Radiator zu reinigen ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

Also ich hab ihn nun draußen, also Wasser ist drin aber auch Luft.

Bin grade am überlegen ob ich nicht gleich ein neuen besorge, ich könnte den alten mit der Zeit klären, ich hab voll den trang zu zocken, blöde Situation aber was sein muss muss sein. 

Hab den alten geschüttelt und ich merke das im radi Wasser mit Luft ist, und in der Pumpe wenig Wasser mit leichter Bewegung, wo ich ihn gekauft hatte hats geblubbert also ich denke der ist verstopft, und in der Pumpe verdampftes Wasser, also da ist noch was drin aber sieht nach Stau aus.


----------



## Ace (4. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

Kauf dir eine neue fertig, hättest du jetzt eine von Alphacool ginge es fix, aber die Enermax würde ich einem Bastler verkaufen und mir eine neue gönnen.
Nimm gleich eine 240er AIO, die 120er sind einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

Die Alphacool AIOs sind auch besser, da sie aus dem custom Wakü Bereich kommen und Schläuche auch mit Anschlüsse verbaut sind. Zudem ist kein Radiator aus Aluminium verbaut. Das ganze lässt sich daher später immer besser erweitern und reinigen. Zudem können Bauteile auch für eine custom Wakü mit übernommen werden.


----------



## KonterSchock (5. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

Also ich hab jetzt das hier für 44 Euro besorgt,
DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX L120T Blau AIO

Es gibt eine Revision 2, aber die kostet wieder 59€ das DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX L120T Blau AIO hab ich für 44€ bekommen, und sollte den 7700k über die Jahre ausreichen, ich hab nicht vor die AIO später mitzunehmen sprich die 7700k und die AIO werden fürs erste beste freunde für die nächste zeit, und wenn eine bessere CPU Pflicht wird kann die AIO auch mit Am4 betrieben werden, aber fürs erste muss eine saubere lösung her und fürs erste soll die nur für die 7700k dienen, ich möchte wieder spielen können, alexios wartet auf mich haha, Medusa sowieso.... 

Jetzt mal eine andere frage, wie sind die Abstände der aio Schläuche am radi? Sind die gleich wie bei den meisten mit den ersten radi Versionen, die sind ein wenig breiter nach oben gebaut, nur frag ich mich grade ob die Schläuche die raus gehen den gleichen Abstand haben?


----------



## KonterSchock (9. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

so siehts nun aus.


----------



## Research (9. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

Eventuell mal SLIM-Lüfter ansehen.


----------



## KonterSchock (10. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

15mm ich weiß, aber beQ, hat keine sw3 in 15mm, und noisblocker keine eloops in 15mm,

Bin mit dem sw3 in 25mm zufrieden, aber jip dem Thema hab ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, aber ich hab ja schon den sw3 da, und wegen 10mm noch mal 20 Euro in die Hand nehmen? Ist immer so eine ansichtssache, und von welchen blick Winkel man es betrachtet.


----------



## Research (10. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

Passt das dann unter den Griff?

Kannst du Bilder vom ganzen Case machen? (außen)


----------



## KonterSchock (10. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

ich dachte du redest von den aussend stehenden der am radi ist, der ist 25MM dick und ein SW3 von Bq

intern habe ich 2x kleine  40x40 von noiseblocker drin also XM1 auf 7V also pumpe und die kleinen 40x40 auf 7V

hier die Bilder.

die Unteren mussten weichen weil die Fläche weg musste, aber das unter der GPU ist aktuell also XM1 sind an der stelle platziert, sind ältere Bilder...


das Ganze System ist unter 30db und bei vollast auch leise also leiser als ein Laptop, der einzigste Lüfter der über 4pin-PWM läuft ist der SW3 und da ist der auch sehr leise.

Case ist das hier (SilverStone SST-RVZ02B) Das case ist nicht für AIO gedacht, hab aber eine Möglichkeit gefunden sprich mit Außenstehenden radi halt. hab den umbau bis heute nicht berreut und eigentlich könnte ich da auch ein ryzen 9 mit betreiben und einer 2080ti wenn man das wollte.


----------



## Research (10. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

Genau den Außen meinte ich. 
(Slim Lüfter)

Bild von der GPU Rückseite?


----------



## KonterSchock (10. März 2020)

*AW: AIO Neu befüllen, nur wie und was gibt's zu beachten?*

#14 Bild 2

Da passt nix nix hin, hab den radi so angebracht das die m.2 ssd im gleichen Zug mit gekühlt wird, also die Position ist schon gut und stört von außen am wenigsten. 

Ja ein flachen 15mm alla 120 wäre interessant gewesen wenn ich den sw3 nicht schon da gehabt hätte. 

Noch mal als Tipp ich denke wenn man eine kleine itx gpu Karte einplant in diesen case, wäre eine vollständige wasser kühlung möglich, als klu Wasser behälter außen anbringen, ob gpu zone oder m.2 zone, es ist möglich aber viel fein arbeit aber das Ergebnis dürfte der hammer sein.

Meinst du diese Rückseite? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

